#ubuntu-rs 2011-07-04
<promis> Beretta021: kako je bilo na prijemnom?
<dungodung> upao je na budzet
<promis> kuul
<promis> Upravo sam otkrio da VLC pušta film direktno iz višestrukih rar arhiva
<promis> nema više raspakivanja ;)
#ubuntu-rs 2011-07-05
<promis> Ne znam,
<acinic>  :)
<acinic> Korist ineko Fedoru 15?
<acinic> Ili samo ovaj buntu?
<acinic>  :D
<Guest88873> pozdrav svima
<Guest88873> samo da proverim da li se vidim
<Guest88873> izgleda da ne
<vuxor> vidis se :)
<promis> jel zna neko IP nekog srpskog master servera za CS?
<dbm> google
<promis> google je zatajio
<promis> tj mogu da nađe zilion servera
<promis> ali niko nije master
<promis> ono, možda je neki i master, ali to ne piše
#ubuntu-rs 2011-07-06
<Beretta021> koji ce ti to?
<promis> da bi mi izlistao servere u find servers
#ubuntu-rs 2011-07-08
<misasumadinac> dobar dan
<promis> !
<misasumadinac> resi osam da rascistim sa windowsom zauvek pa me interesuje koja je verzija ubuntua najbolja
<misasumadinac> ubuntu, kubuntu xubuntu ?
<promis> koj ra;unar imaš; cpu i ram
<misasumadinac> P4 1,7 GHz willamete prvi p4 ,1,256 gb ddr1 rama
<promis> za tebe Xubuntu
<promis> Ako on ne bude radio brzo, onda Lubuntu
<misasumadinac> da li je tezak za instalaciju posto sam na forumu  nasao uputstvo za instaliranje ubuntua za apsolutne pocetniki i jednom instalirao ubuntu ali sam posle reinstalacije windowsa formatirao  particije na kojima je bio lubuntu
<misasumadinac> Ubuntu*
<promis> Pa sad se i ne sećam kako ide instalacija xubuntu-a, ali mislim da nema razlike u odnosu na Ubuntu
<misasumadinac> odlicno posto je instalacija ubuntu a laka
<promis> instalirao sam ga 2 puta, ali nema Å¡anse da se setim kako je izgledao ekran
<misasumadinac> imal ixubuntu sve programe kao i ubuntu  u ubuntu software centru ? Cisto  informisanja radi me interesuje
<promis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CMukfOoukM
<promis> ne ovaj je boljei http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7kf04nKNYw
<promis> ovaj drugi je za najnoviju verziju
<promis> Da da isti je kao ubuntu instalacija
<promis> Xubuntu je potpuno isti sistem kao i Ubuntu
<promis> samo je grafičko sučelje drukčije
<promis> Jedino ćeš u grafičkom sučelju iskusiti različitost
<promis> i njegovoj funkcionalnosti
<promis> sve terminal komande i porešavanje sistema je isto
<misasumadinac> videcu sad skidam xubuntu
<misasumadinac> kad izaberem particiju na kojoj ce da bude     /     mora li ona da bude primarna ili ne ?
<misasumadinac> nov sam u ovome pa se ne snalazim dobro sa pojovima
<promis> ne, ali sobzirom da formatiraš ceo hardisk i brišeš windows ne vidim zašto ne bi bila.
<misasumadinac> hvala promis kad instaliram ako nesto zapne dosadjivacu
<misasumadinac> dobar dan opet
<misasumadinac> instalirao sam Xubuntu ali mi sad na lg tftu daje refres od 59 Hzai nudi 75  a ja sam koristio 60 na windosu kak odato promenim na 60 kad mi ne daje opcije osim 59 i 75
<misasumadinac> opet ja , nesto mi mnogo spor xubuntu
<Guest63407> Ima li nekog
<promis> ono
<promis> tu sam ja ceo dan
<promis> radi se
<Guest63407> Nadao sam se da neko moze da kaze kako da prebacim vecu kolicinu podataka sa starog na novi komp... Neki kabl, USB ili?
<danilos> укрштени мрежни кабл је вероватно најједноставније решење
<Guest63407> znaci, treba mi taj mrezni kabl? i to bi onda trebalo da kupim...
<danilos> Guest63407, са новим мрежним картицама било какав мрежни кабл би требало да ради, пошто оне детектују „оријентацију“ и прилагођавају пинове софтверски (тј. софтвером у хардверу :))
<danilos> Guest63407, бар је то моје искуство, а када их повежеш, само наместиш статичке ИП адресе и пингнеш их
<danilos> „ifconfig 192.168.1.1“ на једном, и „ifconfig 192.168.1.2“ на другом рачунару, и ето их у мрежи
<promis> a onda bi trebao da podeli podatke
<promis> bilo samba ili nfs
<Guest63407> mrezne kartica, to je ovo sto imam na maticnoj, gde mi je trenutno prikljucen ADSL modem?
<promis> ako nije usb
<Guest63407> NIje
<promis> onda je mreža
<promis> iskoristi taj kabal
<Guest63407> A mrezni kabl, da li kojim slcuajem mogu da korstim ovaj izmedju modema i racunara, ili to moram da nabavim
<Guest63407> dakle moze ovaj
<Guest63407> kabl
<Guest63407> sto imam
<promis> verojatno
<danilos> promis, ту је увек и ssh и scp, а богами и rsync
<promis> mada je on sigurno strajter
<promis> mislim na kabal
<promis> ssh treba da omoguči zar ne?
<promis> mislim, u svakom slučaju mora da se otvore neki portovi?
<danilos> треба, вероватно да инсталира openssh-server
<Guest63407> Ok, to imam. Ako je to sve sto mi treba, kada stigne (jos ga nisam narucio) nov komp povezacu ih nekako, a za ostalo mozda otvorim temu na forumu
<promis> u smislu, aktivira neki servis
<promis> ako ti adsl ima više portova opnda možeš i tako
<danilos> ту је и zeroconf у гному, мада не знам како ради пошто га никад нисам пробао :))
<promis> da ga upotrebiš kao switch
<promis> i time izbegneš probleme oko strejtera i zrikavca
<promis> :D
<promis> mada je najlakše spoljni hdd
<promis> ali ovako je zanimljivije
<promis> lično bi me mrzelo da podešavam vezu između ta dva račuanra
<promis> samo bi roknuo fajlove na spoljni hdd
<Guest63407> Uh, pa nadao sam se da mozes samo spojis dva kompa na kabl i prebacis podatke...
<promis> nope.
<promis> moraš da definišeš način komunikacije, odnosno transfera
<promis> i kad prikljčiš spoljni hdd moraš to isto da uradiš
<promis> nema razlike
<Guest63407> Ok. Sto se tice spoljnog hdd to ni nemam...
<promis> pa onda koristi kabal
<Guest63407> to cu i da uradim... oko 400 GB da prebacim
#ubuntu-rs 2011-07-09
<promis> forum amurit
<Beretta021> forum je kaput
<Beretta021> neretva je pala :P
<lazich> Da, ja sam sad probao i... Samo vrti
<maletaski> saće da proverim šta se dešava
<Beretta021> houston we have a problem
<nikolam> Ej, vanzemaljac, astronaut Ubuntu tata, Shuttleworth, dosao na DEBCONF u Banjoj Luci
<nikolam> ima slike na picasa
<nikolam> :P
<promis> nikolam: daj vezu za te slike
<nikolam> promis, https://gallery.debconf.org/v/debconf11/trailer/
<promis> danke
<nikolam> https://picasaweb.google.com/113688552305748125088/Dc2011_16052011_prvi_dan#5607977056594678914
#ubuntu-rs 2011-07-10
<nikolam> hello
<Beretta021> djes
<St__> its been a long time since I irced
<St__> hehehhe
<St__> elem
<St__> ubuntu 10.10
<St__> blokira se rokom instalacije
<St__> tokom
<St__> neko nešto...
<St__> Zaglavljen sam na ekranu sa podacima o imenu računara i naloga
<St__> Koju verziju preporučujete da probam, s obzirom da sam dosta pročitao o problemima sa poslednjom?
<nikolam> St__, imas najnoviji 11.04 ili 10.04 lts.  ne bi trebalo nista da se zaglavljuje, probaj da pokrenes za zivog CD test memorije i da ga ostavis da radi neko vreme,
<St__> instaliram u vbox
<St__> imam 10.10 i pokušao sam obe verzije i desktop i notebook
<St__> pucaju na istom mestu
<St__> prema ovome http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/uputstvo-za-instalaciju/
<St__> na tački 6
<ivanblago> pucaju u vboxu ili instalaciji na hard disk?
<ivanblago> koju instalaciju radiš?
<ivanblago> St__
<St__> koju instalaciju? explain...
<St__> Podižem vmašinu
<ivanblago> pomenuo si vbox?
<St__> da
<ivanblago> pokrećeš sa live CDa u vboxu?
<St__> da
<St__> mountovao sam ga kao ISO
<ivanblago> ako želiš samo pokretanje živog CDa ne treba ti uputstvo za instalaciju
<ivanblago> koliko si RAMa poklonio Vboxu?
<St__> recommended
<St__> 384MB
<ivanblago> koliko RAMa ukupno imaš?
<St__> 4GB :)
<ivanblago> stavi 1024 MB u vbox pa probaj
<St__> ok
<St__> probavam
<ivanblago> kod mene su iste veličine, 4GB, 1GB Vbox
<St__> par minuta će trajati
<ivanblago> St__: Radi?
<St__> Sorry, morao sam dete da vodim napolje...
<St__> evo nastavka
<St__> Stoji ready when you are i stoji... debconffilter
<St__> debconffilter_done:ubiquity component install
<St__> i dalje ne vidim šta piše...
<St__> damn
<St__> isto i sa više memorije
<promis> probaj alternate isntall
<promis> ili još bolje net install sobzirom da je Vbox
<St__> ne razumem
<St__> kako net install?
<St__> idem sa gole mašine
<promis> skineš mini.iso
<promis> i onda odatle
<promis> čoveče 77 derivata ubuntu'-a
<ivanblago> gde nađe to? :) daj vezu
<promis> na distrowatch
<promis> idi pretragu po ubuntu derivatima
<ivanblago> ok :D živo me zanima
<promis> http://distrowatch.com/search.php?category=All&origin=All&basedon=Ubuntu&notbasedon=None&desktop=All&architecture=All&status=Active
<ivanblago> hvala, ko bi rekao...
<cigara> jel može neko da mi pomogne da podesim boot?
<ivanblago> zzz, Å¡ta konkretno oko boota?
<cigara> pa instalirao sam win7 posle fedore
<promis> mogu ja za 2 cigare
<cigara> in on se upisao u mbr
<cigara> onda sam reinstalirao grub sa live-om
<cigara> ali u tom novom grubu nema win..
<cigara> editujem grub.conf (nije kao kod ostalih menu.lst)
<ivanblago> fedora beše kuburi sa grubom
<cigara> ali ne mogu da pristupim..
<cigara> samo je bezobrazna :)
<ivanblago> koja je verzija gruba
<cigara> ufff.ček :)
<cigara> 0.97-71.fc15
<cigara> :)
<promis> batali fedoru pređi na ubuntu, tamo nema problema sa grubom ;)
<cigara> ovi sa fedora foruma ne pomažu...
<cigara> :)
<promis> to ti je grub 1
<promis> mora da ima menu.lst
<cigara> ima
<cigara> ali se ne edituje on
<cigara> nego grub.conf, pa se sam menu.lst promeni
<cigara> kad se ovo izedituje
<promis> jel,
<cigara> tako sam radio kada sam ubacivao suse na listu, i tada je radilo
<promis> to je onda fedora nešto budćila
<cigara> ma da
<cigara> gledam ovaj 'fdisk -l'
<promis> a Å¡ta ti je problem?
<cigara> i lepo stoji da je win na sda4
<cigara> pa izbaci win neki buđavi error kada pokušam da ga bootujem
<cigara>  Invalid or unsupported executable format
<cigara> i ja lepo stavim rootnoverify (hd0, 3)       chainloader +1
<cigara> tako mi je ovde, na desktopu (isto fedora i win)
<promis> jel si siguran da je to dobro podešavanje za win7 boot?
<cigara> tj ovde je root...(hd0, 0)
<cigara> pa samo se win i boot-ovao, dok nisam reinstalirao grub..
<cigara> ne znam kako da provalim Å¡ta da stavim u ovom file-u
<cigara> probah i sa (hd0, 0), ali ni to ne radi
<ivanblago> jesi bacio na fedorin forum, reče nešto da ne pomažu
<cigara> mislio sam da ne čekam odgovor na forumu, pa sam ih ovde na freenode startovao
<promis> title Windows 7 root (hd1,0) map (hd0) (hd1) map (hd1) (hd0) chainload +1
<cigara> sad ću da probam, ali jesi siguran za taj hd1?
<promis> title		         Microsoft Windows    XP-SP3 Home
<promis>  
<promis> rootnoverify	(hd0,0)
<promis>  
<promis> savedefault
<promis>  
<promis> makeactive
<promis>  
<promis> chainloader	+1
<promis>  
<promis> ne mapiranje proceni sam
<promis> ovo su neke "sintakse" koje sam našao
<promis> imaš 2 varjante
<promis> ova druga lakša
<cigara> sad sam ga upravo restartovao
<promis> i ona prva koja vara win da je faca
<cigara> sad ćemo da vidimo dal mapiranje pomaže
<cigara> sa mapiranjem kaže Selected disk dows not exist
<cigara> nisam baš skapirao šta se tu dešava sa mapiranjem, pa sam doslovno prepisao..
<cigara> kreten
<promis> izgleda da je poenta samo da promeniš chainload u chainloader
<promis> ada ti tako i imap
<promis> imaš
<promis> probaj onda i ovo savedefault
<cigara> e, ali nisam ja menjao chainloader u chainload, tj ostao je kako je i bio..
<cigara> kako da vidim koji su mi hd0 1 2 3..?
<promis> probaj prvo samo da dodaš ovo: makeactive
<promis> to mapiranje izgleda se koristi samo kad imaš 2 hardiska
<cigara> moguće.. ne znam to
<cigara> a ovo, kako da vidim koje su koje?
<promis> pa dobro si to odredio
<promis> broji se od 0
<cigara> dakle 3
<promis> da
<cigara> ok, sad je
<cigara> title ...
<cigara> rootnoverify (hd0,3)
<cigara> makeactive
<cigara> savedefault
<cigara> chainloader +1
<aries1404> tako bi trebalo
<promis> savedefault treba pre makeactive
<aries1404> ako je prvi hdd a 4. particija
<cigara> ma ne mora :D :D :D
<promis> možda nema veze, ali tako kaže primer
<cigara> it works!! :D
<cigara> e hvala ti puno!
<promis> onda je ovo makeactive bilo potrebno
<cigara> najverovatnije
<promis> čoveče, servisiramo i fedoru...
<cigara> obavestio sam ih upravo Å¡ta je trebalo.. :)
<cigara> jel se zna nešto za gubuntu?
<cigara> da ne bude da sam došao zbog fedore samo.. :)
<aries1404> sta je gubuntu
<cigara> ccc
<cigara> pa pošto ubuntu prelazi na unity
<cigara> a korisnici nezadovoljni
<cigara> kao što postoji kubuntu, šuška se da će izaći i gubuntu
<aries1404> onda se pravi gubuntu
<aries1404> sa koji9m je to okruzenjem
<aries1404> kojim
<cigara> pa gnome :)
<aries1404> aha. i logicno :-)
<cigara> 11.04 ima gnome pored unity-ja, ali pošto verovatno sledeći neće, moraju da obezbede sistem sa gnome-om, pa se pričalo za gubuntu..
<cigara> ja rek'o vi imate neke svežije informacije od mene.. :P
<promis> jok
<aries1404> ja ti nemam info iz te familije, nego vidim ovde se3 jedino caskalo od svih kanala
<dungodung> gle, cigara
<cigara> hehe
<promis> konan varvarin izašao na bluray
<promis> kuul
<cigara> pa gde si ti?
<cigara> :)
 * dungodung je kod kuce :P
<dungodung> jos par dana
<cigara> zar nije trebalo da se vratiš za par dana?
<dungodung> nene, putujem 13. vracam se 19.
<cigara> računaj onda da si 20 zauzet :P
<dungodung> haha
<dungodung> oki
<cigara> ima neko kakvu preporuku za c++ sdk?
<cigara> pre bih rekao mišljenje, iskustvo.. :)
<dungodung> kde develop?
<dungodung> tj. kdevelop
<promis> "delivering justice one shell at a time"
<cigara> hmm, pre bih radio na gnome-u..
<dungodung> radi on na gnomu :P
<cigara> ili nešto univerzalnije tipa qt..
<cigara> haha :)
<dungodung> pokusao sam sa anjutom, ali to je bio major fail
<cigara> lol
<dungodung> nista nije radilo, pa sam batalio. doduse, to je bilo pre nekoliko godina
<dungodung> a inace koristim (jbn) MSVS (jer na kraju ispada najlakse)
<cigara> heehe
<cigara> pazi
<cigara> i ja padam u iskušenje
<cigara> nekako lakše se povezuje grafika sa kodom..
<cigara> ovde, recimo qt4 creator, pravi poseban xml, pa ti nekakvim signalima, koji nisu definisani u jeziku samom moraš da povezuješ nešto
<cigara> i plus ne mogu nikako da shvatim make skriptu..
<cigara> u msvs, sve je nekako sakriveno i automatizovano
<dungodung> plus mi se obicno trazi da pokrecem to cudo u winshitu, pa onda se postavlja pitanje ima li smisla to raditi sve na linuxu, da bi se posle to rekompajliralo za win
<cigara> :)
<cigara> mrzim .net
<cigara> svi ga žele
<cigara> gledao sam neke oglase za posao, onako iz razonode..
<cigara> uslovi su u 95% etf, matf, fon
<cigara> i rad sa .net
<cigara> ta dva uslova ako nisu ispunjena, gotovo..
<cigara> odoh ja.. hvala svima još jednom :)
<cigara> o/
<indifferent> pozdrav
<indifferent> imam jedno pitanje... moja sam memorija ima 1GB, zanima me koju verziju ubuntu 11.04 mi preporučujete, 32bit ili 64bit?
<indifferent> *ram memorija
<maletaski> 32bitnu
<maletaski> pozz
<indifferent> instalirao sam 64bitnu i trenutno je koristim
<indifferent> ume ponekad da zakoči...
<indifferent> koristim unity interfejs
<aries1404> ipak je bolje 32 na 1gb ram
<maletaski> možda je zbog grafike
<maletaski> ali je ipak bolje 32
<indifferent> ok,hvala, sad cu da skinem 32bit verziju
<promis> koju grafozu imaš?
<indifferent> promis, nvidia n700
<indifferent> procesor amd dual core
<promis> taj je grafoza bulja neka
<indifferent> znaci 32bit da instaliram?
<indifferent> sad imam 64bit, i sljaka, ali ume da presece tu i tamo
<promis> to je zbog grafulje
<indifferent> a nije zbog 1gb rama?
<promis> ma jok
<promis> u ostalom pogledaj zauzeće
<indifferent> promis, kako da vidim zauzeće
<promis> free -mt
<promis> papogledaš liniju: -/+ buffers/cache:       1068       2328
<indifferent> 567 180
<promis> eto zauzeto ti je 567
<promis> slobodno 180
<promis> grafička je uzela 256 rekao bih
<promis> u načelu sa 32bit biće manje zauzeće
<promis> bolje ti je, jer si sad knap
<indifferent> ok, onda cu da instaliram 32bit sad
<indifferent> hvala
#ubuntu-rs 2012-07-02
<dbm> dobro 'vece
<vladap> uvek dobro
<sasa_> vece
<Atlantic777> dobro veče :)
<vladap> ovde ima duplo vise prijavljenih nego na forumu
#ubuntu-rs 2012-07-04
<brok> o/
<MarkoJava> pozdrav. ima li mozda tu neki java programer?
#ubuntu-rs 2012-07-05
<alexxxx> Kada skinem subtitles, imaju cudne znakove. Ja otvorim to, i prepoznam u nekoj reci gde treba da bude npr. slovo š, a bude znak, ja obeležim u uradim replace all sa slovom š. To sve ponovim i za č, ć, ž. Na kraju sačuvam fajl u  UTF8 formatu
<alexxxx> pošto je ovo već deseti put da to radim, bolje bi bilo da napišem neku skriptu da ona sve to procesira.
<alexxxx> Treba mi skripta da zameni određena slova i da na kraju sačuva u UTF8 formatu.
<alexxxx> Odakle da počnem?
<Atlantic777> koristiš pogrešan encoding
<Atlantic777> treba ti windows 1250 ili 1251
<alexxxx> to da podesim gde?
<alexxxx> u system settings?
<Atlantic777> ne, u playeru
<Atlantic777> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-pitanje-oko-linuxa
<Atlantic777> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-prevod
<Atlantic777> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-problem-sa-subtitlom
<Atlantic777> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-reseno-subtitles-cita-sa-sve-kucicama
<alexxxx> windows 1252 :)
<alexxxx> hvala
<Atlantic777> meni su 1250 i 1251 bili ok
<alexxxx> nisam našao u ovom plejeru
<alexxxx> pa sam izabrao 1252
<alexxxx> ne pravim razliku. Bitno mi je da radi :)
<alexxxx> pozdrav!
<Atlantic777> cool :)
<Atlantic777> pozdrav
<alexxxx> javicu se kad budem imao vremena
#ubuntu-rs 2012-07-06
<pavicevic> #ubuntu-rs
<maletaski> ?
 * nikolja dobar dan o/
<maletaski> dobar dan
<nikolja> http://www.muskimagazin.com/2012/07/06/slobodna-prodaja-koriscenih-video-igrica/
<nikolja> malo zanimljivosti
<Anpu> kakve to ima veze sa linuksom ili ubuntu?
<maletaski> nikolja, ovo nije baš za ovaj kanal
<nikolja> što ste odma' skočili
<maletaski> nije dozvoljeno spamovanje na ovom kanalu
<nikolja> pa eto, informacije
<maletaski> ok to
<boris_c> da, bolje da niko ništa ne postuje ceo dan
<boris_c> mrtva tišina je najčistija od spama
<boris_c> :)
<Anpu> uvek mozes da pricas ako ti se prica
<nikolja> spam je kad 200k puta okačim nešto.... a kad stavim jedan link... teško
<Anpu> spam je kad radis protivno pravilu kanala jer izmisljas svoja; i sam znas da ubuntu council loguje ovaj kanal i da traze da se na njemu vode teme vezane za tematiku kanala
<Anpu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots#lubotu3
<pavicevic> preuzeo skype iz riznice;upisem skype name i password , "cekiram" Sign me in when skype starts i ne mogu da se prijavim ?
<Anpu> probaj pokretanje iz terminala komandom skype
<Anpu> vidi da li ispisuje kakvu gresku
<Anpu> kad je sve ok nista ne ispisuje
<pavicevic>  options : "cekirano" enable skype acces, Connection Use port 0 for incoming connection Automatic Proxy Detection
<Atlantic777> šta čačkate? :)
<Anpu> Atlantic777: pavicevic ima problema sa skypom
<Anpu> <pavicevic> preuzeo skype iz riznice;upisem skype name i password , "cekiram" Sign me in when skype starts i ne mogu da se prijavim ?
<Anpu> ovo sto je sada naveo je kada se pokrene iz terminala
<pavicevic> pokrenuo iz terminala,isto kao prethodno?
<Anpu> samo momenat. dakle pokrenes, ispise ti u konzolu to i vrati te na login?
<Anpu> ili zaglavi?
<pavicevic> pokrene skype,ne zaglavi.
<Anpu> samo te ne prijavi tj ne uloguje te (ne prikaze kontakt listu)?
<pavicevic> ne omogucava mi opciju Sign in posle upisa imena i passworda
<Anpu> pavicevic: mozes da probas da obrises ~/.Skype pa da probas da ga pokrenes. ali pre toga preporucujem da bekapujes taj folder; npr cp -Rdp ~/.Skype ~/SkypeBackup
<Anpu> kada obrises taj folder i pokrenes, sve ce te ispocetka Skype pitati, od EULa pa nadalje
<Anpu> naravno pre te rabote pobij sve skype procese ako ima koji
<pavicevic> uradio bekap cp -Rdp ~/.Skype ~/SkypeBackup sve isto kao prethodno navedeno.
<Anpu> a jesi obrisao stari?
<pavicevic> obrisao direktorijum .Skype,pokrenuo skype iz terminala,slozio se sa licencom i ponovo mi ne dozvoljava prijavu.
<Anpu> evo ovaj momak ubuntu-rs-vesti ce da prica sa vama kad ima sta novo :)
<pavicevic> Skype remove ili jos uvek ne?
<Anpu> pravo da ti kazem sad sam cackao skajp i gledao u kom slucaju disabluje sign in dugme
<Anpu> u normalnim uslovima to je samo kad nije ukucana sifra
<Anpu> ne znam sta bismo jos mogli da probamo
<Anpu> da vidim sta google i ask ubuntu kazu
<Anpu> to je 11.10 ili si na 12.04?
<pavicevic> 10.04
<Anpu> ajde pokreni sa
<Anpu> skype /legacylogin
<Anpu> iz terminala
<pavicevic> pokrenuo sa skype /legacylogin iz terminala i ponovo ne dozvoljava prijavu(Sign in)
<Anpu> nisam nista bitnije nasao za taj problem.. :\ uvek mozes da probas reinstall kao poslednju opciju
<Anpu> neki su resavali slicne probleme sa sudo skype ali ne vidim zasto bih dao sudo skypu
<pavicevic> hvala !
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ATI čipovi na GeForce kartici? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ati-cipovi-na-geforce-kartici
<boris_c> što li neće da instalira grub na MBR … diskovi su SAS preko Smartarray 420i kontrolera, napravljen RAID10 od  2 diska, bez LVM samo primarne particije definisane u instalaciji
<alexxxx> ljudi, imam epski problem
<alexxxx> kad stisnem ctrl, bilo gde da sam, minimiyira
<alexxxx> kao da ode gore levo
<alexxxx> proverio sam u system settings-u, keyboard shortcuts
<alexxxx> nije nista podeseno za ctrl
<alexxxx> bio je neki bug
<alexxxx> izgleda da je radio switch to workspace4
<alexxxx> ali nije trebalo
<alexxxx> jer je precica bila ctrl + ,
<alexxxx> a ne samo ctrl
<profiler1982> unity 3d i compiz ne rade posle saveta jednog korisnika na forumu
<profiler1982> moze pomoc kako to da vratim
<profiler1982> ne koristim unity, hteo sam da pomognem nekom da napravimo skope za forum
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Linux Ubuntu - 1st time : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-linux-ubuntu-1st-time
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu - Eksterni monitor nije detektovan : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-eksterni-monitor-nije-detektovan
#ubuntu-rs 2012-07-07
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa USB-om : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-usb-om
<pavicevic> dobar dan svima
<Beretta021> zdravo
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Baner gif fles : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-baner-gif-fles
<savvas> pozdrav! Da li moze neko da ide na http://readthedocs.org i da mi kaze da li moze da poseti sajt?
<s0> nema nikog a? :)
<lebron> s0 mogu :)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Probajte ownCloud4 : http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/probajte-owncloud4/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=probajte-owncloud4
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Željko Popivoda: Ubuntu sidebar lite : http://zeljko.popivoda.com/2012/06/ubuntu-sidebar-lite/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=ubuntu-sidebar-lite
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Željko Popivoda: Ubuntu sidebar lite wordpress plugin : http://zeljko.popivoda.com/2012/06/ubuntu-sidebar-lite-wordpress-plugin/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=ubuntu-sidebar-lite-wordpress-plugin
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Tomo Popovic: Radni kutak : http://www.ubrzanje.org/wp/?p=1176
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Linog: LINog tema za Cimet  (cinnamon) : http://linog.info/linog-tema-za-cimet-cinnamon/
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Linog: Pantheon Shell, Elementari Å¡koljka : http://linog.info/pantheon-shell-elementari-skoljka/
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Linog: Beleženje aktivnosti iz komandne linije : http://linog.info/belezenje-aktivnosti-iz-komandne-linije/
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Linog: Najkorišćenija radna okruženja u GNU/Linux-u : http://linog.info/najkoriscenija-radna-okruzenja-u-gnulinux-u/
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Željko Popivoda: Званично корисничко упуство Линукс Минт на српском : http://zeljko.popivoda.com/2012/06/zvanicno-korisnicko-upustvo-linuks-mint-na-srpskom/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=zvanicno-korisnicko-upustvo-linuks-mint-na-srpskom
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Vladimir Ralić: FCM No.62 : http://vlajkoral.blogspot.com/2012/07/fcm-no62.html
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Linog: Elementari Luna #1 Površina na prvi pogled : http://linog.info/elementari-luna-pod-lupom-na-prvi-pogled/
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Linog: PidginRunner (KDE) : http://linog.info/pidginrunner-kde/
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Linog: Delfin – KDE menadžer fajlova : http://linog.info/delfin-kde-menadzer-fajlova/
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Željko Popivoda: Linux news : http://zeljko.popivoda.com/2012/07/linux-news/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=linux-news
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Željko Popivoda: Како “тај Линукс” изгледа? : http://zeljko.popivoda.com/2012/07/kako-taj-linuks-izgleda/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=kako-taj-linuks-izgleda
<Anpu> ...
<TildaTurn>  ... vesti, reklame itd :-/
<maletaski> pa mora malo :D
<Anpu> povukao je stvari sa planete
<Anpu> steta, bas sam se nadao da ce planeta lepo leci.. oh well
<Anpu> evo bice sad dobar
<maletaski> :)
<alexxxxa> Želim da instaliram mousetrap. Posle pokretanja autogen.sh, pojavi mi se greška: configure: error: Could not find python module opencv
<alexxxxa> onda sam googlao i našao da se modul pitonov ne zove više "opencv", već "cv"
<alexxxxa> e sad, ja ne znam gde kod sebe to treba da zamenim
<Atlantic777> jesi li instalirao python opencv paket?
<Atlantic777> vidi u synapticu kako se tačno zove
<Atlantic777> python-opencv ili tako nekako
<alexxxxa> momenat
<alexxxxa> jesam
<alexxxxa> instaliran je
<alexxxxa> citao sam na tom forumu, kazu da treba da se patchuje gnome-mousetrap (sta god to značilo). Verovatno da se ispravi negde gde pise "opencv" u "cv"
<alexxxxa> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6712057.html poslednji post
<alexxxxa> jos nesto, ukucao sam "grep -r "opencv"" da bih nasao u tom folderu bilo gde da pise "opencv", ali mu mnogo treba
<alexxxxa> cak nista ne ispisuje grep
<alexxxxa> zasto mu toliko treba_
<alexxxxa> ?
<alexxxxa> sto su svi away?
<alexxxxa> Mozda sam dosadio svima jer non-stop smaram ovde za pomoc :(
<lebron> Nisi, ljudi jednostavno ne provjeravaju kanal cesto, strpi se ;)
<profiler1982> ljudi da li sam dobro uradio ovo???? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1185/
<profiler1982> dajte pomozite mi da se ovo nadje u software centru.....
<alexxxxa> samo da se zna da sam jos uvek tu i da cekam :)
#ubuntu-rs 2012-07-08
<shimmy> poz ekipa
<shimmy> jel instalirao neko u skorije vreme codeblocks sa download link-a sa njihovog site-a?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> testiranje interneta d/u brzina : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-testiranje-interneta-d-u-brzina
<Lux_> pozzz
<Lux_> ima li koga?
<Atlantic777> ima
<Guest67954> sada sam instalirao linux. :)
<Guest67954> Kako da stavim u boot manageru da mi se prvi dize XP ?
<Guest67954> -posto to koriste ovi moji, a ja preferiram linux. :) Pa da se ne smaram svaki put da im objasnjavam da biraju sistem itd. :)
<Atlantic777> gksu gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Atlantic777> otvori ti se editor, samo premestiš deo teksta za windows na vrh i to je to
<Atlantic777> inače, onu komandu pokreni u terminalu
<Atlantic777> !terminal
<lubotu3> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Milos_SD> Atlantic777, dao si coveku pogresan info
<Milos_SD> :)
<Atlantic777> Milos_SD: zašto misliš?
<Milos_SD> pa, u grub2 se vise ne menja nista preko /boot/grub/grub.cfg, taj fajl automatski menja sistem
<Milos_SD> a fajl koji je potrebno promeniti je valjda /etc/default/grub.nesto (conf, cfg) ...
<Atlantic777> ne znam, ja sam grub.cfg i menu.lst uvek peške menjao
<Milos_SD> pa da... na grub1 ... na grub2, koji je default na ubuntu-u vec jedno najmanje 3 verzije, ne radi se tako vise
<Milos_SD> :D
<Milos_SD> jedino ako ti koristis Arch i grub1
<Milos_SD> ali dobro, nece nista da mu bude :D
<Atlantic777> koristim gentoo i mislim da je grub1, ali sam čačkao na ubuntuu grub nedavno i više puta i čini mi se da sam onako radio
<Atlantic777> a nije ni važno :D
<Milos_SD> i ovako nece nista da postigne menjajuci taj fajl
<Milos_SD> :D
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> problem sa internetom : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-internetom--16007
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Podešavanja/Drajveri/Pomoć : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-podesavanja-drajveri-pomoc
<lebron> lol
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> SKYPE ZA UBUNTU : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-skype-za-ubuntu
#ubuntu-rs 2013-07-01
<AleXa> kostic, zdravo!
<Kostic> Здраво, AleXa.
<dragan99> jos pre mnogo godina Milke i ja smo ovo apsolvirali postoji sve to za global karticu http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-winfast-tv2000-xp-expert-lirc?pid=223458#pid223458
<promis> Fajerfoks profil i dalje prikazuje staru verziju Jave. Jel zna neko kako da "osvežim" čitanje to ga?
<Halleon> jedno pitanje, jeli bezbedno ukloniti iz sistema default playere, jer negde sam procitao da moze da napravi probleme
<Atlantic777> jeste, bezbedno je
<Halleon> nije zbog mesta nego cisto volim da imam samo programe koje koristim
<Halleon> ok hvala
<Atlantic777> ako ti se to dopada možda ti se ubuntu minimal dopada
<Atlantic777> ili arch, debian, gentoo...
<Halleon> polako, tek 20tak dana koristim :D
<Atlantic777> nešto gde ti moraš sam da instaliraš bukvalno sve :D
<Halleon> doduse i 10 plus u prvom pokusaju
<Atlantic777> samo napred, tu smo da pomognemo
<Halleon> za sada mi ovo odgovara
<Halleon> hvala na pomoci
<Halleon> gxine ukljucuje i kodeke?
<Halleon> to jeste lici na klite i classic media player
<Atlantic777> ne znam, ja teram mplayer :P
<Atlantic777> to je još više spartanska varijanta :D
<Halleon> pa vlc mi vise odgovara :D
<Halleon> zato sto pusta sve
<Halleon> i na win sama ga uvek imao instalirano, mada sam koristio bs player zbog auto download titlova
<Halleon> tj mogao sam preko daljinca da downloadujem
<promis> VLC rula!
<misaOS> koja je konretno razlika izmedju xubuntu i ubuntu + xfce ili kubuntu i ubuntu+kde ?
<misaOS> i koje su prednosti ubuntua u odnsu na manjaro ili mint ?
<Atlantic777> o prednostima ubuntua nad nekom drugom distribucijom ne bih raspravljao
<Atlantic777> samo ću spomenuti da ima  ogromnu zajednicu i gomilu primera na internetu
<Atlantic777> xubuntu i ubuntu + xfce se razlikuju po tome što u drugoj varijanti imaš verovatno nešto viška paketa
<Atlantic777> ako znaš šta radiš, slobodno idi na drugu varijantu, ako bi da probaš dotegnut xfce, probaj xubuntu
<misaOS> koju distribicuju + koji DE biste preporucili za jedan stariji komp (512MB RAM, 1,8GHZ procesor, itd) ?
<Atlantic777> lubuntu bi leteo
<Atlantic777> lxde
<misaOS> sad cu da pogledam
<misaOS> a koju verziju lubuntua preporucujete ?
<Atlantic777> 12.04 recimo
<misaOS> fino izgleda ovaj DE
<misaOS> xubuntu vs kubuntu, sta biste preporucili, koja je najveca razlika izmedju dva DE-a ?
<Atlantic777> huh, totalno dva različita sveta
<Atlantic777> xubuntu je do nedavno smatran minimalizmom, sada je malo masniji
<Atlantic777> prati gnome 2.32 stil
<Atlantic777> kde je oduvek bio malo teži na resursima i smatra se ušminkanim, šljaštećim okruženjem koje ima sve živo
<Atlantic777> ko Å¡ta voli :)
<misaOS> meni gnome-shell ipak izgleda najlepse xD
<Atlantic777> pa onda ga koristi :)
<misaOS> nervira me onaj panel za aktivnosti, totalno je nepraktican
#ubuntu-rs 2013-07-02
<AleXa> Namestio sam odredjenu internal IP preko GUI. Od tada, po paljenju kompa, nece automatski da se konektuje, vec moram da kliknem na wired connection da bi se prikacip. kako automatizpvati?
<nikolam> Alexa, ja sam na xubuntu ali ja u "editing wired connectiion" izaberem "Connect automatically"
<nikolam> to inace moze i da se zakuca u /etc/network/interfaces ali nisam to skoro namestao.
 * nikolam dorucak
<AleXa> nikolam, ja sam na xubuntu, takodje
#ubuntu-rs 2013-07-03
<brok> pozdrav svima ekipo
<mirela667> Yo :D
#ubuntu-rs 2013-07-04
<Halleon> zdravo
<Halleon> hteo bih da sacuvam preko deja dup trenutne programe i podesavanja, koji folderi su mi bitni?
<Halleon> za slucaj da zeznem nesto pa da ne moram da podesavam opet
<LordDVG> Halleon, citav program da sacuvas
<LordDVG> je malo teze
<Halleon> aha
<LordDVG> sistemska se podesavanja nalaze u /etc/
<LordDVG> direktorijumu
<LordDVG> ako si neka mjenjao onda ih sacuvaj
<LordDVG> ako nisi nema potrebe
<LordDVG> tvoja licna podesavanja
<LordDVG> se nalaze u tvome home folderu
<LordDVG> kao skriveni fajlovi, oni koji pocinju sa tackom u imenu
<LordDVG> npr
<LordDVG> /home/halleon/.config/
<LordDVG> tu se nalaza mnoga podesavanja
<Halleon> instalirani programi?
<Halleon> backupovao bih ceo home
<LordDVG> ako bacupujes ceo home
<LordDVG> onda si sacuvao i sva svoja podesavanja
<LordDVG> ali ne i instalirane programe
<LordDVG> onda njih ponovo instalises
<LordDVG> koju distribuciju koristis?
<Halleon> ubuntu 13.04
<LordDVG> pa onda jednostavno ponovo instalises
<LordDVG> apt-get update ime_programa1 ime_programa2 ...
<Halleon> ok znaci mogao bih da instaliram programe i uradim restore i sacuvam podesavanja?
<LordDVG> da mogao bih
<Halleon> ok
<Halleon> to me je zanimalo, onda samo home i etc mi treba
<LordDVG> da
<LordDVG> a /etc samo ako si ti nesto
<Halleon> nije mi problem da instaliram programe nego stelovanje istih :D
<LordDVG> konkretno mjenjao
<LordDVG> ako nisi
<Halleon> hvala
<LordDVG> onda ne treba
<Halleon> pa jesam malo
<LordDVG> onda bacupuj samo fajlove koje si mjenjao
<LordDVG> nemoj sve
<Halleon> ok
<LordDVG> jer npr /etc/passwd i /etc/shadow
<LordDVG> nije pametno backupovati
<Halleon> da
<Halleon> ok
<LordDVG> jer su tu lozinku
<Halleon> najbitnije mi je podesavanje za programe
<Halleon> ovo za sistem nije toliko
<Halleon> tu sam mozda samo par stvari izmenio
<Halleon> hvala jos jednom
<LordDVG> np ;)
<escaper> ljudi moze pomoc, pise mi bluetooth is disabled by hardware switch i wireless is disabled by hardware switch
<escaper> ima neko ideju kako ovo da ispravim ?
<Kostic> escaper, притисни Fn+тастер за паљење бежичне картице.
<Kostic> бедак.
<escaper> pukla mi je veza, da ponovim, pise mi wireless disabled by hardware switch, interesuje me kako to da ispravim ?
<escaper> 0: dell-wifi: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: yes 	Hard blocked: yes 1: dell-bluetooth: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: yes 	Hard blocked: yes 2: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: yes
<escaper> resio sam, nije bila adekvatna kombinacija dugmica na tastaturi sa onom koju ubuntu registruje kao takvu
<Kostic> escaper, притисни Fn+тастер за паљење бежичне картице.
<escaper> poz ljudi, da li neko koristi telenor mobilni internet na linuxu ?
<Halleon> Zdravo
<Halleon> zna li neko gde mogu da proverim koje graficke  rade na ubuntu 13.04
<Halleon> instalirao sam drugu na starijem kompu
<Halleon> ima 2 krs graficke
<Halleon> ati9250 i nvidia fx5200
<Halleon> trenutno sam mu ostavio 12.04 lts
<Halleon> gde  mu radi sa fx5200 ali bez compiz
#ubuntu-rs 2013-07-05
<niki95> pozdrav
<niki95> imam problem
<niki95> Moze li neko da mi pomogne?
<nikouro> jel ovo live chat ili ...
<promis> ili
<nikolam> haha
 * nikolam feels specially undead this evening :P
<nikouro> Ko ziv,  ko mrtav
 * nikolam aargh grlj Ubuntu aaahrr :P
<nikouro> da te pitam prijatelju : sta si hteo da napises sa tom porukom
<nikolam> nikolam, nista, na se nasalim na temu "zivi" i undead chat ;P znas ono zombiji i to.
<nikolam> nikouro, eto
<nikouro> a da da .. ja pomisli da nesto nije u redu sa mojim prozorom tj podesavanjima :P
<nikolam> pa i nije, ovo je "Ливе" chat :P
<nikouro> da ukapirao i ja , eeeeeee ziveli svi koji se mrdaju
<profiler1982> pozz svima
<nikouro> pozz
<promis> nikouro: odgovorio sam ti sa "ili..."
<profiler1982> jesi li uspeo sta da izvuces iz onih tema sto sam naveo?
<profiler1982> na forumu
<nikouro> da, to je sredjeno
<nikouro> sada citam ovu temu o grafickoj karti nvidie ge force 8600 gt
<profiler1982> jel ti radi sve sa free driverima
<profiler1982> slobondnim mislim
<nikouro> neznam dal je normalna ikonica graficke u system setting pod kljucem ili ne .
<nikouro> ako je ikonica bez kljuca kod drugih kod kojih rade svi drajveri, onda ja imam problem sa tim drajverom.
<promis> kakva ikona? kakav ključ?
<nikouro> jel mogu ovde i slike da se postavljaju ?
<profiler1982> mogu
<promis> kači ih na dodaj.rs
<profiler1982> to
<promis> batali slike daj: lspci | grep VGA
<nikouro> jel da ovde kopiram rezultat ?
<promis> i onda: lspci -knn | grep VGA -A 4 | grep Kernel
<promis> da
<nikouro> Basic display modes:
<nikouro> -mm		Produce machine-readable output (single -m for an obsolete format)
<nikouro> -t		Show bus tree
<nikouro> Display options:
<nikouro> -v		Be verbose (-vv for very verbose)
<nikouro> -k		Show kernel drivers handling each device
<nikouro> -x		Show hex-dump of the standard part of the config space
<nikouro> -xxx		Show hex-dump of the whole config space (dangerous; root only)
<promis> brate
<nikouro> -xxxx		Show hex-dump of the 4096-byte extended config space (root only)
<nikouro> -b		Bus-centric view (addresses and IRQ's as seen by the bus)
<promis> stop
<nikouro> -D		Always show domain numbers
<nikouro> Resolving of device ID's to names:
<nikouro> -n		Show numeric ID's
<promis> STOP
<nikouro> -nn		Show both textual and numeric ID's (names & numbers)
<nikouro> -q		Query the PCI ID database for unknown ID's via DNS
<nikouro> -qq		As above, but re-query locally cached entries
<nikouro> -Q		Query the PCI ID database for all ID's via DNS
<profiler1982> e bolje pastebin da je radio
<profiler1982> nezna covek
<promis> bolje da je radio copy/paste
<promis> nego Å¡to je prekuavao
<profiler1982> hehehe
<Atlantic777> auh ja mahinalno kikovao čoveka... mislio sam da neko namerno spamuje
<Atlantic777> sad sam video da ste nešto rešavali
<profiler1982> poslao sam mu
<profiler1982> da si hteo da mu prekines komandu samo
<promis> ako si ga izbacio, i onako je stavljao djubre
<profiler1982> dobronamerno
<profiler1982> dobar je lik hoce da uci
<profiler1982>  tilda ti i ovde?
<profiler1982> e dodje nam
<promis> samo kopiraj pažljivo komande koje sam dao
<promis> nikouro:
<nikouro> rezultat druge komande :
<nikouro> promis-u , jel pogresih nesto ?
<promis> da
<promis> treba da dobiješ samo jedan red, a ne ovoliku listu koju si kopirao
<nikouro> ?
<promis> npr: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] (rev a1)
<promis> nepto tako
<promis> nešto
<nikouro> na prvoj komadi izadje tolika lista, a na drugoj samo jedan red
<promis> epa, onda prvu nisi dobro iskopirao
<nikouro> ajmo jos jednom :P
<promis> lspci | grep VGA
<promis> na drugoj bi trebalo dva reda
<nikouro> prva : 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] (rev a1)
<promis> dobro
<nikouro> druga :Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<nikouro> 	Kernel modules: nvidia_current_updates, nvidia_173_updates, nouveau, nvidiafb
<promis> dobro, sve je u redu
<promis> skoro kao kod mene, osim što imaš malo viška, ali ne smeta
<promis> sve je u redu, zaboravi na te "ikonice"
<nikouro> pitam iz razloga sto sam prvo, kao pocetnik poceo da se igram sa terminalom i desktopom
<nikouro> sobzirom da je sve ovo nesto novo za mene
<promis> Haha, kakav tip na forumu, vadi PCI kartice pod naponom
<profiler1982> okruzenja mozes vise da imas
<nikouro> pa rekoh ajd, desktop
<profiler1982> sad pise promis jel?
<promis> da
<promis> ako sam te razumeo
<profiler1982> da
<profiler1982> kazem ja lepo, kvalitet u kvantitet korisnika i to drasticno
<profiler1982> na elementary kanalu kazem coveku sudo apt-get install..... on meni ukucam i stane nece dalje sta da radim
<profiler1982> amerikanac
<profiler1982> treba sifru da ukuca
<profiler1982> i ne kapira
<nikouro> instalirao ikonicu Mac-a za Dash Home . Pokusao i temu da postavim ali izbacuje prozor sa komentarom da mi grafika ne dozvoljava promenu desktopa
<profiler1982> koji kralj, zapalice kucu
<nikouro> nadam se da taj "amerikanac" nisam ja
<profiler1982> jok kakvi
<profiler1982> ovaj je pravi
<profiler1982> sa drugog kanala
<nikouro> dobro je. uplasih se da nisam ja. mislim bio sam japanac al nikad amerikanac :P
<profiler1982> ma jok kakvi
<profiler1982> pazi samo, nemoj kombinovatu ubuntu sa KDE veliku zbrku ces napraviti
<profiler1982> unity sa kde
<profiler1982> tezak system ce biti
<profiler1982> strikaj samo gnome-based okruzenja i moze lxde i openbox
<profiler1982> gnome-based su cinnamon, panhteon-shell, gnome-shell, unity...
<nikouro> samo te i gnome gledam ,  i to po nekom utisku iz aznih tema i poruka  sa foruma
<profiler1982> pazi unity je gnome baziran, gnome-shell imas u software center
<profiler1982> on je izvorno gnome3 okruzenje
<nikouro> nego , reci mi ( mislim , napisi ) jel bolja platforma 12.04 ili 12.10 ? ili 13. ??
<nikouro> nisam se dotakao tih detalja
<nikouro> pa te  pitam za informaciju iz prve ruke
<profiler1982> 12.04 je najstabilnija
<profiler1982> i najbolja za start
<profiler1982> i "moze da nosi" vise okruzenja
<profiler1982> ja ih imam na 12.04 9
<profiler1982> 9 komada
<nikouro> okruzenje ?
<profiler1982> gde<'
<nikouro> okruzenje je radna povrsina, ili
<profiler1982> samo naravi bar dva usera
<profiler1982> da
<profiler1982> sve to tako sa panelom, dokom i svim
<profiler1982> sve to moze 100% drugacije da izgleda
<profiler1982> i to da mozes da biras sta ces
<profiler1982> da imas ih vise
<nikouro> da,  i imam dva usera . jedan koji se ispituje, i drugi koji se ..."cuva"
<profiler1982> to
<profiler1982> za svaki slucaj, treba imati jedan bar na default
<profiler1982> mozes da ih imas 10 ako zelis
<nikouro> i sve to dok ne udjem u neku osnovu .. mada, mogu slobodno da napisem dosta je komplikovano .. na pocetku
<profiler1982> i nije
<profiler1982> videces
<nikouro> dosta termina kojih nema u win-u
<profiler1982> na win zaboravi sve je drugacije
<profiler1982> logicno ti je da odmah juris drivere npr
<profiler1982> sto ovde nije slucaj
<profiler1982> e na wubi sve win-ovo ti je u /host
<nikouro> da. instalacija os-a, drajvera pa programa ... sve je tako jednostavno
<profiler1982> iz ubuntu mozes da vidis sve u win
<nikouro> ili se prosto covek necemu nauci pa mu dodje lako
<nikouro> :D
<profiler1982> nije komplikovano, a nje ni prosto bas kad sjases sa win-a
<nikouro> da , vidim sve tri particije ... cak sam i neke filmove kopirao sa ubuntu-a  u odredjene foldere na win
<profiler1982> to mozes, e tu se samo pazi kad sa torenta skidas
<nikouro> skinuo i antivirus
<profiler1982> jer ti za ubuntu ne treba antivirus
<profiler1982> za ubuntu?????
<nikouro> da to znam
<profiler1982> ne treba ti ni firewall
<nikouro> da za ubuntu zbog fajlova koji ce da se ubacuju u eiv
<profiler1982> jer svaki system je drugaciji raspored fajlova
<nikouro> win
<profiler1982> dok je kod win svuda isto
<profiler1982> i za sve treba sudo da bi instalirao
<profiler1982> ili izvrsio nesto
<nikouro> da da, to sam shvatio gledajuce tutorijale na you tube i po nekim forumima
<profiler1982> e sad vidis i da nije lose na win da si na standard user-u
<profiler1982> toga ima kolio hoces
<profiler1982> nixy pixel
<profiler1982> do jaja riba a ima extra demoe na youtue o linux-u generalno
<nikouro> da, primetio komentare ispod nekih tutorijala
<nikouro> devojka  je progutala komp kad je bila mala
<profiler1982> ubuntu, mint, fedora su za start
<profiler1982> kasnije arch, debian, bsd neki
<profiler1982> i nemoj molim te da pokusavas da kompajliras kernel sad
<profiler1982> zalecu se ljudi kao muve
<nikouro> da, spomenu mint. nisam stigao da googlam, jel to derivat
<profiler1982> jeste
<profiler1982> ima cinnamon okruzenje
<profiler1982> koje moze i na ubuntu
<profiler1982> imam ga
<profiler1982> kucaj na youtube elementary os luna
<profiler1982> i vidi kako izgleda
<profiler1982> to je ovo sto imam ja
<profiler1982> samo sto sam ga malo odradio
<profiler1982> na fazon osx-a je
<nikouro>   vidim na nekim fotkama ...
<profiler1982> nemozes da stvoris sliku dok ne vidis video
<profiler1982> unity  je isto dobar
<profiler1982> imas HUD pametni meny naalt
<profiler1982> na alt
<nikouro> neje beta 2
<nikouro> nije beta2
<profiler1982> ko
<profiler1982> elementary?
<nikouro> da
<profiler1982> jeste
<nikouro> e ovo mi se svidja
<profiler1982> u beti je dugo vec ali je stabilan
<profiler1982> i lagan
<nikouro> pokusao da instaliram ikone u dnu  .. al ne ide :(
<profiler1982> imas u temi kako da instaliras njega preko ppa
<profiler1982> kako mislis'
<profiler1982> u unity (tom sto si dobio na instalaciji) dock ne mozes da mrdas
<profiler1982> sa leve strane
<nikouro> pa stalno mi pokazuje da mi grafika ne podrzava dati format ... zato sam mislio da mi drajver "crko"
<profiler1982> kako to?
<profiler1982> kad radis sta?
<nikouro> jedino sto je prihvatilo jeste ikona Dash  u aple
<profiler1982> to moze
<profiler1982> mozes da promenis sve ikonice
<nikouro> moracu jos sto sta da iscitam i ... isprobavam
<nikouro> od ikonisa, fontova, velicine ...
<profiler1982> http://gnome-look.org/
<nikouro> e, pisem u mraku tako da .. neko slovo i promasim
<profiler1982> fontove isto imas vec puno
<profiler1982> ok
<nikouro> to  sam prvo otkrio .. gnome - look
<nikouro> :)
<profiler1982> sa tog sajta, teme samo gtk3
<profiler1982> gtk2 je za stariju verziju, ne vazi vise
<promis> važi gtk2 još
<profiler1982> pazi, unity ne mozes mnogo a sredjujes
<nikouro> da, upravo gledam shell osx
<profiler1982> nema to je gnome2
<profiler1982> isteklo je
<promis> gnome2 nije tk2
<promis> gtk2
<promis> postoje programi koji i dalje koriste gkt2
<profiler1982> gtk2 teme promis na gnome-look
<promis> a da ne pričam o XFCE
<profiler1982> mu obasnjavam
<profiler1982> za unity mu ne odgovara ni jedna
<promis> mora u temi da ima definiciju za oba
<profiler1982> ima u kategoriji gtk3
<nikouro> ne, ima tema na forumu o tim detaljima
<profiler1982> to mu pricam
<promis> trenutno je jako nezgodno koristiti gnome-look
<profiler1982> sto?
<profiler1982> samo kad koristi  gnome-based gtk3 i udri
<promis> sam si rekao, ne vaći za unity, dal je gtk3...
<profiler1982> ima posebno za xfce
<profiler1982> http://xfce-look.org/
<promis> mora da se zna da bi se koristio gnome-look
<promis> znam za xfce look, valjda
<profiler1982> to si i u pravu, ali bsd-ovi jos koriste gnome2
<profiler1982> neznam da li cak i mate podrzava te gnome2 teme
<promis> a da ne spominjem razlike u 3.4, 3.6, 3.8
<profiler1982> mada na dev-art ima najvise. u sustini, sve su tamo ponikle
<profiler1982> e naglaseno je skoro u svakoj
<profiler1982> to se lako vidi
<promis> da, ali opet, mora da se zna
<profiler1982> pa mora, mada rade na 12.04 njegovom skoro sve gtk3
<profiler1982> jest malo ruznija tema za 3.6 gnome ali radi
<promis> haha, da malo ružnija
<nikouro> e sada ste me zakopali ... ko se od vas zanima sa akvaristikom ?
<promis> Å¡ta je to? :D
<profiler1982> ribice
<promis> akvarijumi
<nikouro> da, da
<promis> ja ne
<profiler1982> ja jok
<nikouro> ja da,  e sad kad bih poceo da pisem o tome ...
<profiler1982> ehehehe
<promis> jedini akvarijum koji sam imao je bio čuvar ekrana na vindovsu
<profiler1982> nekada davno
<nikouro> setite se svojih pocetaka ... imajte milosti prema mom mozgu :D
<profiler1982> i onu livadu koju treba pokusiti
<promis> a ni njega zapravo nisam imao :D
<promis> ne sećam se svog početka
<profiler1982> nema sta na tom sajtu, gledas gtk3 teme za gnome 3.4 i safe si
<profiler1982> ikonice koje hoces
<profiler1982> gnome-shell themes ne gledaj dok ga ne ubacis
<profiler1982> i ako ga ubacis
<nikouro> licensa GPL . JE ???
<profiler1982> e da, NE ULAZI U GNOME CLASSIC
<nikouro> sto ?
<profiler1982> ako skines gnome-shell a zelis i unity da koristis
<profiler1982> jer koristi compiz profil kao unit
<promis> nađi na mreži šta je GPL
<profiler1982> pa treba da se razdvoji nesto
<nikouro> nasao ... pa momci neko mora veceras i da ospava malo ... poz do sledeceg javlajnja.
<promis> ciao
#ubuntu-rs 2013-07-06
<promis> Jel probao neko ovaj čitač kartica: TS-RDF5K ?
<AleXa> Ne mogu da postavim static internal IP na ubuntu 12.10. Konekcija je preko wirelessa.
<AleXa> Onda neće da se konektuje, ili se konektuje, a nema neta.
<AleXa> Onda moram da sa manual entry prebacim u automatik, da automatski dobavi koju god internu IP od routera.
<AleXa> To me nervira.
<AleXa> Kako da rešim ovo?ž
<promis> jel si upisivao i DNS?
<AleXa> da
<AleXa> 192.168.0.1
<AleXa> a mask je 255.255.255.0
<AleXa> po ugledu na tutorijale
<AleXa> Static DHCP - ima li ovo nešto s tim, promis?
<promis> jel radiš u network manageru?
<AleXa> namestio sam. DHCP reservation u podesavanju rutera.
<AleXa> jednostavno
#ubuntu-rs 2014-06-30
<neupuceni> pozdrav! postavio sam bug, ali moj problem je taj da ne znam kako da odradim bisekciju kernela... da li neko moze da mi pomogne?
<neupuceni> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1334230
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1334230 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Asus X550VC] Fn+F2 wifi on/off don't work" [Medium,Incomplete]
<m1sh0> pozz :-)
<m1sh0> imam jedno pitanje..moze li se instalirati aircrack-ng na Ubuntu?
<sasa_> moze
<m1sh0> i sve ostalo sto ima Kali?
<sasa_> sve ostalo sto ima kali moze na debian, samo dodas repozitorijume od kali linuxa u debian sources list, a na ubuntu ne verujem da moze sve
<m1sh0> hvala puno :-)
<sasa_> nista
#ubuntu-rs 2014-07-03
<Pariz_> Jedno pitanje za iskusne linuksase.. Koristim Xubuntu od pre nedelju dana pa umesto njegove slike sa desktopa stvaljam svoju koja se nalazi na D particiji i to stoji sve dok ne restartujem racunar medjutim posle podizanja sistema moje slike (Wallpaper) jednostavno nema, nikako da uspevam da resim da trajno ostaje.
#ubuntu-rs 2014-07-05
<lola> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMXjtUtgSfg  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmGiiM00zu0
#ubuntu-rs 2014-07-06
<vuk> odo dodo;( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDu-vvU0t8I
#ubuntu-rs 2015-06-30
<gorski> Atlantic777: ;);(hah
#ubuntu-rs 2015-07-05
<Gonzo_> Ima li koga?
<nikolam> Gonzo_, ja samo sto nisam otisao za par minuta
<nikolam> nikad ne pitas da pitas, nego samo kazes sta bi.
<nikolam> pa onda cekas ili dodjes kasnije
<nikolam> il pretrazujes itd :P (help.ubunut.com)
<nikolam> Ja sad moram da idem, vidimo se dovece il i nesto
<nikolam>  ::P
#ubuntu-rs 2016-07-07
<Inf4m0us> ima nekoga>
<nikolam> ima
<nikolam> Kaz ti sta bi da kazes, ljudi gledaju odlozeno a postoje i dnevnici razgovora (log)
#ubuntu-rs 2017-07-06
<ivan__> Pozdrav, treba mi pomoc oko mikrofona, auto namesta boost u Skypeu i Slacku i nisam siguran kako bih mogao to da ugasim.
#ubuntu-rs 2018-07-04
<mamula> pomoz bog ljudi :)
<mamula> evo ja i moj brat Dobro Brckalo se brckamo ma Mamuli;)
<mamula> tamo nam se i jeda i drudi djedo brcko
<mamula> jedan bija  cuvar drugi zatvorenik;)
<mamula> tako su moji djedovi provodili 'ferije odmor' u stara doba:)
<mamula> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LINXWg5Pu_o
<mamula> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oVg_aQArYY
<mamula> tu je i 'milobit' ;( brcka se i on pored nas;)
<brckalo> samo za Atlantic777  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<brckalo> ovaj mi utece "LordDVG" ;(
 * brckalo ali cekacu ga "kazu dobarsam na 'ceki;(
<brckalo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-1xxowauiM
<brckalo> odo dodo cuvaj se na 'Minu'da ne nagazis;)
<bajo> PS:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcvwoSCl52Y
#ubuntu-rs 2018-07-07
<mina> pomozbog ljudi :)
 * mina jos me zovu Vasika Vukadin :)
<mina> kazu da je bija i vojvoda
<mina> licno sam ga gleda
 * mina i taj me pogled jos prati
<mina> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oVg_aQArYY
<mina> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gX2zqcS_RyI
<malkovic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjP8-q77PGU
 * vasika jos sa ziv i djedove tragove  pratim
<vasika> samo za Atlantic777 ;( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<vasika> ;)  vidj tu je i LordDVG;(
<vasika> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8 ova vazi i za tebe ;(
<vasika> to mi je jedina mana  Sto vas pratim i znam sve;)
 * vasika to me djedan Vasika naucio :)
 * vasika zvao se Vuk-adin
 * vasika placem dodo LorDVG ;( cu se vrnem i te nadjem ;( haha:)
<vasika> ma samo se malo salim
<vasika> suze mi teku i peru mi oci
<vasika> to je samo jos dobar lek
<vasika> Vasika je moj jedan djedan 'Vojvoda' a bilo ih je jos dosta ;)
 * vasika svi u tajnu vela zavieni
#ubuntu-rs 2019-07-07
<kiwi_66> Pomoz bog ljudi:)
<kiwi_66> Djedo jebo babu
<kiwi_66> Baba rodila BARABU
<kiwi_66> ;)
<kiwi_66> imal vodje koja avetinj?
 * kiwi_66 imam neko zrno viska
 * kiwi_66 vodje ni pas da lane a kamol cojk da se javi
<kiwi_66> pp
<kiwi_66> vaske'
<kiwi_66> de letuje dungodung sad :)
<kiwi_66> de se brcka
<kiwi_66>  u koju baru
<kiwi_66> :)
 * kiwi_66 jos je na plazi 
<kiwi_66> ni tu
<kiwi_66> mora svi da su na plazi
<kiwi_66> da ufarim malo sunca i meseca mozebit
#ubuntu-rs 2020-06-29
<vukbit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAbKy8Z0NjY
<vukbit> djavolje vo korona vreme
<vukbit> i ja stavija nase toke
<vukbit> i opasa utoke
<vukbit> kakoste ljudi :)
<vukbit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAbKy8Z0NjY
<vukbit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMPyKiUj69s
<vukbit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMPyKiUj69s
<vukbit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMPyKiUj69s
#ubuntu-rs 2020-06-30
<kovid> kakoste ljudi :)
<kovid> ma 'baba'me nes smetnula ;(
<kovid> pa vas smetnuk pozdraviti
<kovid> h*
<kovid> moja 'baba' ode na teferic kod nrkoga bega :(
<kovid> a mora ja da je pratim ;)
<kovid> baba' vodi 'vrzino kolo' i naredjuje ;)
<kovid> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfjOhSNhXVg
<kovid> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfjOhSNhXVg
<kovid> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmUKBx4l9YM
<kovid> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
#ubuntu-rs 2020-07-01
<lobit> lobiram za vrt'
<lobit> tako mi naredija milobit
<lobit> a baba' Simana me poducavala tom zanatu
<lobit> lobit moze bit kobit
<lobit> kakoste ljudi :)
<lobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoQFN_dAPEA
<lobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySErYW-YUeA
<milobit-> ah
<milobit-> ma to je samo banana split ;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bILHL-Fgn4c
<milobit-> moja 'baba' Simana
<milobit-> danonocno cuva strazu
<milobit-> kuku se nom ko nanju nagazi :(
<milobit-> uvijek je na *mrtvoj* strazi
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhpT3eAEEvA
#ubuntu-rs 2020-07-05
<cifrabit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCJgvQjjOU0
<cifrabit> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCe7u52oyYc7q20jzm5OO3MQ
<cifrabit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thlKnan-oSs
<cifrabit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sB1_Chp7tqo
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoQFN_dAPEA
<milobit-> kakoste ljudi  :)
<milobit-> baba' mest zanijela
<milobit-> svojo nekom pricom
<milobit-> ;)
<milobit-> me zanela*
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0hbjhA50b4
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMUHkRR51Ac
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMUHkRR51Ac
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMUHkRR51Ac
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMUHkRR51Ac
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMUHkRR51Ac
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
